# suss cycle finished 35lbs gained



## tank2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

hi guys just finished my suss cycle ,35lbs gained starting my pct in a week i will keep you up to date on how it goas.................1st pic was last year .....what you guys think

bbbbbbb.bmp


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Awesome transformation mate!

Was it your first cycle ?

How long and exactly what gear and doseages did you run ?


----------



## tank2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

my cycle was 6 weeks of sustonon 250 @ 1ml every week ,then for the other 6 weeks it was sustonon 1ml every 3rd day[yes it was my first cycle]o yes front loaded with 40 mg of blue hart danabol ds for 4 weeks at the start....hope this help and thanks for your comments mate.....


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Nice gains m8! keep up the food and weights, and u should keep 70% IMO (plus CCE,Glutamine,ZMA,Trib) wont hurt you holding gains IMO


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well done mate bet your well pleased those gains,keep up the good work


----------



## tank2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

BADBOYJTS said:


> Well done mate bet your well pleased those gains,keep up the good work


thanks mate i am more than happy with my gains ,i feel great ,just hope can hold them gains with my pct ,just got my next cycle in going to run it about november it will be suss 250 1ml eod for 12 weeks and then winny tabs weeks 9 to 14 @ 50 MG A DAY.......WHAT YA THINK OF THIS CYCLE...................................


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

sounds good mate i should be getting my t400 at the end of this week early next cant wait to get it in me hopefully 10 weeks time i'll be posting pics up with a lot of difference in size to.good luck with the next cycle bro


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

tank2005 said:


> thanks mate i am more than happy with my gains ,i feel great ,just hope can hold them gains with my pct ,just got my next cycle in going to run it about november it will be suss 250 1ml eod for 12 weeks and then winny tabs weeks 9 to 14 @ 50 MG A DAY.......WHAT YA THINK OF THIS CYCLE...................................


no mate sust EOD is not a good 2nd cycle

way too much for a novice user.. i havent been that high even on my 5th no need to jump the gun mate


----------



## tank2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

NOT TO OFFEND YOU MATE BUT IT IS OK FOR SECOND CYCLE AS SUSS IS 4 DIFFERNTS ESTERS AND TWO OF THEM ARE VERY SHORT AND ARE OUT OF YOUR SYSTEM V FAST .............I HAVE DONE TONS OF RESERCH ON AS AND IT IS FINE TO USE EOD,WHAT WOULD YOU RECAMEND FOR SUSS ON SECOND CYCLE [E3RD OR SOMETHINK] .........THATS THE PROBLEM WITH SUSS ,IT HAS TO BE SHOOT EOD OR E3RD AT LEAST TO GET THE MOST OUT OF IT ..................


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Tank,

You've made some awsome gains mate and it's great that you have done tons of research, but guys like DB really know their stuff so I would recommend you listen to all of the advice before you jump the gun.

I would agree with DB that sus EOD is too much for a second cycle. How much gear are you going to have to do in 2 years time ?

Good Luck to ya !


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah mate i understand esters very well...

Why do u say its a good 2nd cycle? 1000mg for your 2nd cycle what doses will u be on for your 5th/6th cycle??

why do u have to use sust? plenty of other testosterones out there!

EOD is about 1g of test a week... 2nd cycle i wouldnt go over 500mg personally

what would i recommend??

test enan 500mg/week 1-10

dbol 1-4

winny 8-12

PCT

what PCT did u use this time?


----------



## tank2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

DB said:


> yeah mate i understand esters very well...
> 
> Why do u say its a good 2nd cycle? 1000mg for your 2nd cycle what doses will u be on for your 5th/6th cycle??
> 
> ...


YA MAN I SUPOSE YOUR RIGHT ON THE DOSE ,CANT GET HOLD OF ANY TEST E ,SO SUSS IS THE ONLY TEST I CAN GET[i CAN GET NORMA DECA ASWELL BUT JUST DONT LIKE THE STUFF ,NEVER TRIED IT BUT TEST ONLY IS WHAT I WANT TO RUN].........................

PCT...CLOMID

WEEK 1 .50MG A DAY

WEEK2.50MG A DAY

WEEK3.20MG A DAY

WEEK4.20MG A DAY.......................DONT THINK I NEED NOLVA AS IT DOAS NOT LOOK LIKE I SUFFER FROM GYNO..........................WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

in my opinion i would do the same cycle again you wont get the same results

but you've grown like a weed off it so why up the dose? just do the same

again mate but add some prov in or nolva to keep the bloat down

if you keep them low you can do afew a year without having to go to

rediculous amounts

well done by the way great gains get ya pct sorted now before you start your next one!

cheers


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

BIG-UNC said:


> in my opinion i would do the same cycle again you wont get the same results
> 
> but you've grown like a weed off it so why up the dose? just do the same
> 
> ...


perfectamundo!

You happy with your gains? then why waste money on adding more gear run the same again....

to be fair you look like you could have got where you are naturally anyway (and more) so there is no point in using more than 500mg a week anyway...


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

You could have easily done this naturally with the right diet... Too late now..

I agree with the guys suggesting the same cycle again. If you increase the doses then you will only be increasing more and more in the future.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello Mate.

What DB means is that a EOD sust cycle is to much for you, not that it cant be done.

Ive done ED sust cycles in the past and they are equally as good.

You had made some excellent gains on your first cycle mate, almost three stone. Expect to lose about 14lb tho over the course of the next few weeks, if not more.

For your 2nd cycle, id simply do the same as you are doing now, but add in Deca @ 200mg with each sust shot you do.

I would recommend this

1 - 6: Dianabol @ 40mg ED

1 - 10: Sust @ 500mg WK (Shoot Monday and Thursday)

1 - 10: Deca @ 400mg WK (Shoot Monday and Thursday)

10 - 13: Winny @ 50mg ED

13+: PCT

Dont start going over 500mg test a week yet mate, sure it might feel good now, but trust me, once you start getting further on in your cycle experiance, you will wish you had listened to us.

There is a 17stone 3lb bloke at my gym, who still grows off 250mg Test and 200mg deca A WEEK!!!

Its not about how much you can hammer into your body, its about how you train, eat and rest!

Food is the most important thing, you could be nailing 7g of test a week and if you were not eating right, you wouldnt gain much at all!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

400mg of deca EW? isn't that alot for a first Deca cycle? i think you can get away with just 200 to 300MG EW?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> 400mg of deca EW? isn't that alot for a first Deca cycle? i think you can get away with just 200 to 300MG EW?


Not really, its only 2ml a week.

Could start on 200mg I suppose, see how you got on,

I have always stuck with injecting at least twice a week tho, to keep blood levels nice and stable.

Once a week injections never really done much for me.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i'd leave the deca at 200 persoanlly


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> test enan 500mg/week 1-10
> 
> dbol 1-4
> 
> ...


agreed, well put baz.

its not how much gear you use mate, gear is just the icening on the cake. and tbh you should never have hit the gear yet, because from now your gains are gonna be very slow. u could have got to where you are naturaly, then hit the gear then u would of been classed as "big" thats where the "icening" is on the cake mate...


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

i'd say just do as you've just done. although all the advice given is good.

anyway, next cycle aside....YOU LOOK WICKED. that is some change and good on you.

just keep it up and dont always rely on steroids, its the consistancy of doing your gym for

yrs to come that'll determine thats how you stay looking trained. if you wanna look the

gym type, then stay at it and dont just think that a couple of quick blasts on the

juice is the answer. seen it all to often.

nice pics this time, none of them faces! ha ha


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Agree with DB - 250mg sus EOD is around 1000mg per week, for a second cycle that is way to much test - i mean when you get to your 5th/6th cycle what are u gonna be using if the rate of increase you are using persists? 3000mg per week of test alone?

Its fair enough saying that your not gonna increase your dose by 500mg every cycle? but if thats the case then why increase it so much for the second one?

If you want to shoot sustanon EOD to get full use of the short acting esters then i would recommend that you shoot 0.5ml per day, more isnt better and with the amount of mass/experience you have i would say that 1000mg is way to much - but it Is your decision, just givin you my input and tryin to save you some money and more important things.

Good Luck

Nameless


----------



## tank2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

guys thanks for your comments they realy helped,i am going to just run 500mg of suss for my next cycle [Expect to lose about 14lb tho over the course of the next few weeks, if not more.]paul that is gona put me on a downer if i lose that mutch mate ,but ill just wait and see and keep you guys up to date on some more pics in the following weeks ..........once again thanks for the comments and keep up the good work guys.....


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

Think about it though mate. 21lbs is still alot of weight even if you lose that

much. expect to take 2 forward steps and 1 back each time in this game. apart from this

one though where you have taken steps on the moon its been that good. you've even

gone better lookin, bet your missus is happy to stand by you now...lol

keep it up....


----------



## tank2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

tnahks alot mate they are realy good comments for me ,i must say people who i have not seen for a while say to me what the fkcu you look amazing i cant belive it , ,most of them say to me have you been on the juice thats the first thing that comes out of there mouth,i love it ..got to be better than what i looked like last year cant belive i let my self go that thin ,its all up hill for me now never goin back to that skinny ass tosser i was ..lol.............o ya got to tell you this one when me an my girl dont see eye to eye she calls me a fat sted head lol......she likes what i have done thou....


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

really great advice everyone.. I agree in a way with what SA12 said where he mentioned that his gains could have been made naturally but non the less you have gained well and you must be really chuffed.. You seem to know what you're doing mate but double respect to you for posting on here before embarking on your second cycle! Alot of lads i know just buy gear and hamemr it in without really planning ahead.. Nice work bud, keep training hard and get some creatine down you as it will help keep the weight on.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Do your PCT and Trib ZMA and creatine, this will help.

Also suss more than twice a week will hurt IMO you need to shoot in the glut as it is very painful else where. As you can only really shoot once a week in the same spot with oil and you only have two gluts I'd say thats the main reason why you cant do ED or EOD injections 

If you wanna do more frequent jabs then just do test, but as Paulie boy suggests looks great to me, just get the PCT sound as Deca shuts me down quite bad - but I love the stuff so I still do it


----------



## tank2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

MY GLUTES ARE OK WITH THE JABS ,DONT GET THAT MUCH PAIN OF THEM .....ONLY THE FIRST FEW HURT COS OF THE PROP IN SUSS.......................................................


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

tank2005 said:


> MY GLUTES ARE OK WITH THE JABS ,DONT GET THAT MUCH PAIN OF THEM .....ONLY THE FIRST FEW HURT COS OF THE PROP IN SUSS.......................................................


And cause you are only doing 1 shot a week in each cheek 

Lookin good tho bro, keep it up


----------



## tank2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

YA THANKS MATE ...............I THINK I COULD TAKE THE EOD SHOTS ,BUT AM ONLY GONA DO THE 500MG A WEEK FOR NOW...............................................WELL NOT FOR NOW FOR NOW MY NEXT CYCLE IN NOVEMBER.............PAIN IS WEEKNESS LEAVING THE BODY.....................


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> ] Also suss more than twice a week will hurt IMO you need to shoot in the glut as it is very painful else where


pussy!!!

try 100mg test prop/100mg NPP per ml in the delt - hurting like hell this morning and i still can't sit on one of my ass cheeks!

its all good fun


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

crazycacti said:


> pussy!!!
> 
> try 100mg test prop/100mg NPP per ml in the delt - hurting like hell this morning and i still can't sit on one of my ass cheeks!
> 
> its all good fun


PMSL, my mate stuck 100mg prop in his quad and couldn't train for a week 

Only my second cycle, thats why i'll get the pain thing out the way soon - and i'm a southerner not like you mad northen monkies :tongue10:


----------



## tank2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

ya prop is a fcker for the pain i have herd..................


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> and i'm a southerner not like you mad northern monkies :tongue10:


Well we are all hard up here though - but not with this hot weather... not used to it like all you fairies are down there!

Prop isn't too bad i don't think - but this 100mg NPP in the same ml has made it a tad sore, well - maybe a little more than a tad - i can sit on my ass cheek now though


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

crazycacti said:


> Well we are all hard up here though - but not with this hot weather... not used to it like all you fairies are down there!
> 
> Prop isn't too bad i don't think - but this 100mg NPP in the same ml has made it a tad sore, well - maybe a little more than a tad - i can sit on my ass cheek now though


lol, well true first day of sunshine and every fu2ker is in the pub beer garden with their tops off...... 

I'm shootin T-350, not too sore but the missus dont know as she is very anti AAS....not really been a problem as i've been hidin it well - untill last night! 700mg of oil a week and 250mg of d-bol makes me fookin horny so I was banging the **** off her and she got in to the habit of slappin my **** was ok but after a while when I got off her the pain just hit me now I cant bend over to tie my shoes


----------



## tank2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> lol, well true first day of sunshine and every fu2ker is in the pub beer garden with their tops off......
> 
> I'm shootin T-350, not too sore but the missus dont know as she is very anti AAS....not really been a problem as i've been hidin it well - untill last night! 700mg of oil a week and 250mg of d-bol makes me fookin horny so I was banging the **** off her and she got in to the habit of slappin my **** was ok but after a while when I got off her the pain just hit me now I cant bend over to tie my shoes


ha ah ahhah hah ha ...........................how you gettin on with your cycle mate any pics ,what have you gained on those compounds?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> lol, well true first day of sunshine and every fu2ker is in the pub beer garden with their tops off......
> 
> 
> I'm shootin T-350, not too sore but the missus dont know as she is very anti AAS....not really been a problem as i've been hidin it well - untill last night! 700mg of oil a week and 250mg of d-bol makes me fookin horny so I was banging the **** off her and she got in to the habit of slappin my **** was ok but after a while when I got off her the pain just hit me now I cant bend over to tie my shoes


she's a fcuker for doing that i know!!!

only kidding ya perv

laughing to myself here cos i can see you with your head stuck between your lasses head and shoulder going at it like a rabbit having a fit thinking "better get some blues and try the delt shots me thinks" 
mg:

does she smack you cos your a naughty boy or cos your not trying hard enough? lol :tongue10:

fcuk this im gonna wake our lass up and ask why she doesnt smack my ar$e 


fcuking perv


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PMSL Unc - think its more the fact that with the gear it takes me a wee bit longer and she was being abused - shaking like a sh1tin dog cause she was lovin it so much 

Tank - not bad mate - put some pics up of before the cycle @ 12st 8lb, i'm now at 13st 4 lb so 10lb up already, and only 4 weeks in so the test and deca have only just kicked in so i'm doing sound fella. Will post up pics in a couple of months


----------



## tank2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

HERE ARE SOME NEW PICS...............YES AM BOARD............


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

crazycacti said:


> pussy!!!
> 
> try 100mg test prop/100mg NPP per ml in the delt - hurting like hell this morning and i still can't sit on one of my ass cheeks!
> 
> its all good fun


Try 2ml of GL TNT350 EOD mate.

End of the week you cant move!!!!!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Paul Govier said:


> Try 2ml of GL TNT350 EOD mate.
> 
> End of the week you cant move!!!!!


Lol - thank god they don't make it at that concentration anymore!

I put 2ml of this stuff in my glute on wed and am still having trouble sitting down - still swollen - time to see the docs here i think


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

One problem with the sust is it has a long acting ester in it.

EOD will eventually bring your levels very high and keep them at way (once they get there).

Some guys kick off their cycles with propionate, I love the stuff myself, in and out, waiting for the other gear like enanthate to kick in.

It is not waisted if not shot EOD.


----------



## Androjector (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey Tank, 1000mg of sustanon per week is way too much for you at this stage. Theres a great deal of disinformation & diversified opinion with regard to this practice on the web, so it's important to fully understand the implications of your actions in advance.

Yes, Sustanon does have 4 different esters which are released over a period of 4 weeks. But only 90mg of each 250mg ampule is utilised in the way you describe, leaving 160mg of slow release esters to manifest themselves over the following weeks. Taking 1000mg of Sustanon per week would leave 640mg of slow release ester in your system, which would naturally accumilate with each additonal dose.

The effects and side effects of steroids are related to genetics, like most things in bodybuilding. Unless you have a gifted receptor affinity towards testosterone, the probability is you'll just suffer the abject effects of excessive androgen.

The general advice with sustanon is 500mg every 10 days, if experimenting with a higher dose is your next step.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> lol, well true first day of sunshine and every fu2ker is in the pub beer garden with their tops off......
> 
> I'm shootin T-350, not too sore but the missus dont know as she is very anti AAS....not really been a problem as i've been hidin it well - untill last night! 700mg of oil a week and 250mg of d-bol makes me fookin horny so I was banging the **** off her and she got in to the habit of slappin my **** was ok but after a while when I got off her the pain just hit me now I cant bend over to tie my shoes


LMAO nice one bro! Give her ass a pounding!  Where do you keep all your stuff then dude? Any reason why she is so anti AAS?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

tank2005 said:


> NOT TO OFFEND YOU MATE BUT IT IS OK FOR SECOND CYCLE AS SUSS IS 4 DIFFERNTS ESTERS AND TWO OF THEM ARE VERY SHORT AND ARE OUT OF YOUR SYSTEM V FAST .............I HAVE DONE TONS OF RESERCH ON AS AND IT IS FINE TO USE EOD,WHAT WOULD YOU RECAMEND FOR SUSS ON SECOND CYCLE [E3RD OR SOMETHINK] .........THATS THE PROBLEM WITH SUSS ,IT HAS TO BE SHOOT EOD OR E3RD AT LEAST TO GET THE MOST OUT OF IT ..................


you'd grow well on 500mg a week, shot mon - thurs, i know what you mean by trying to utilize the prop ester but its only your second cycle. EG why use 1gram a week when you'd probably grow well on 500mg - its better off to learn what dose you grow on than jumping into big doses. Contrary to what ppl say bout shootin it EoD to avoid blood fluctuation, as Hacksi said, it also contains a long ester aswell, what are your goals and training exp anyway, by the look of your first pic, im sure with a solid eating plan you could have gained that amount of weight during the course of a yr natural


----------



## airborne_gaz (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi mate, great transformation, im doing a cycle the same as to yours and have some questions about your diet, water intake and gym routine but cant PM you.

is there another way i can get hold of you?

Gaz


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

The last post on this thread was 2 years ago mate, I doubt he's even here any more.


----------

